# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  BITCOIN monedha virtuale

## iktuus

_Nuk jam ekspert ne fushen e ekonomis por nuk nguroj per te shqyrtuar nje teme qe supozohet  se ne te ardhmen mund shkundi rend sistemin financiar.
Behet fjale per nje Monedh virtuale e quajtur BITCOIN e prodhuar para disa vjetesh  nga nje grup apo nje person me pseudonimin Satoshi Nakamoto. 
Kjo monedh nuk ka nje ent te sajen, eshte nje open source ku transacioni i saj kryhet nepermjet sistemin informatik peer2peer. Bitcoin ekziston  permes rrjetit te krijuar nga kompjuter duke perdorur një software të dedikuar.Krijohet nepermejt nje procesi te gjat dhe nderlikuar (mining), me pak fjale si ne nje minier qe kerkohet ar. 
Ekziston nje kuot maksimale per kete monedh e cila eshte 21 milion monedha dhe kjo do te arrihet deri ne te ardhmen presupozohet ne vitin 2030. Vlera e saj ne ditet tona i ka kaluar mbi 1 miliard dollar. Transacioni ose depozitimi  i saj  eshte i bazur ne kritografi. 
Bitcoin permbajn adresen e kujt i zoteron dhe nese nje person do ti trasferoj ato nje tjetri zevendeson adresen e tij me personin qe do ti dergoj monedhat dhe konfermon operacionin  me an te nje paswordi te dyte. Ne kohet e fundit websitet qe miratojn pagesat me bitcoin po rriten se tepermi.
Shume ekonomiste rekomandojne per te qene te  kujdesshem dhe paralajmerojne se kjo mund të jete një flluske spekulative.
_

*Cmendim kane antaret e ketij forumi qe kan dijeni per kete monedh.*

----------


## il_padrino

Meqense je shqiptar po ta jap me nje shembull

Ke parasysh firmat piramidale? Dicka virtuele mbetet virtuele, prandaj kujdes nga flluckat e sapunit.

----------

prizrenasi_30 (12-01-2021)

----------


## fading_light

Bitcoin esht thjesht nje fllusk sapuni e krijuar nga nje ofert fallco dhe kerkes fallco e shkatuar nga rreklamimi.per sa koh njerzit te blejne do ti rritet kerkesa dhe i rritet edhe vlera.kur njerezit te mos bejne me dhe te humbin besimin do te shkaterrohet gjithcka nga baza dhe do te shkoje direkt ne 0.

Investimi i keshilluar nga une mund te ishte nje investim afatshkurt me shume kujdes pas Bitcoin nuk ka nje baze ku te mbeshtetet dhe nuk esht hera e par ne histori qe ndodhin keto skema

----------


## CRO

Bitcoin nuk eshte fluske sapuni sic thone keta shoket qe nuk marrin vesh. 
Ata qe sulmojne bitcoin jane bankat dhe finacieret e medhenje qe kontrollojne parane konvencionale. Duke kontrolluar monedhen financieret apo me mire te them bankat qendrore kontrollojne dhe spekulojne ne ekonomi. Andej, nga spekulimet, erdhi edhe kriza e fundit ekonomike.

Bitcoin eshte nje lloj si paraja qe perdorim normalisht vetem se nuk eshte nen kontrollin e asnje banke qendrore por eshte e shperndare, e decentralizuae... Keshtu ajo nuk mund te manipulohet. Per kete arsye edhe stigmatizohet nga ata qe duan te ruajne privilegjet qe u jep pushteti ekonomik dhe politik.

----------

Anonomyous (06-05-2015),Telegrafisti (04-07-2014)

----------


## luleshtrydhe1

Nuk ka lidhje bitcoin me firma piramidale nuk eshte HYIP site. Kam frike vetem neqoftese se konfkskohet nga shteti amerikan sikurse beri me LibertyReserve para nje viti. 1 bitcoin cdo dit e me shume i rritet vlera.

----------

Anonomyous (06-05-2015)

----------


## fading_light

Une do te isha i mendimit qe me mire te investohet ne ar sesa ne Bitcoin.Bitcoin esht gjith kohen ne sulm sic thate edhe vete dhe nuk dihet se kur mund ti bije vlera.Do kisha sugjeruar prap te mos priteshin fitime afatgjate por me fitime afatshkurter.Me Bitcoin kam marr 3 here nga 10-15% ROI me investim afatmesem dhe me kujdesin me te madh.Nuk e di ndoshta esht fiksim personal qe e kam frike Bitcoin por ndoshta edhe nga injoranca sepse nuk me ka interesuar ndonjeher shume.

----------


## CRO

> Nuk ka lidhje bitcoin me firma piramidale nuk eshte HYIP site. Kam frike vetem neqoftese se konfkskohet nga shteti amerikan sikurse beri me LibertyReserve para nje viti. 1 bitcoin cdo dit e me shume i rritet vlera.


Nuk e konfiskon, por e kontrollon.. ben ate qe rendom quhet regulamentation, cka i ndodh dollarit apo cdo valute tjeter qe kontrollohet nga nje banke qendrore. 
Banka qendrore eshte nje koncept marksist, komunist, dhe detyra e bankes qendrore eshte prodhimi i parase, dollarit, lekut etj.  
Deri para depresionit te madh, per dollarin amerikan ekzistonte ai qe quhet gold standard, ku nje dollar vlente nje sasi e caktuar dhe e patjetersueshme floriri. Pra dollari, paraja amerikane nuk mund te zhvleftesohej, sepse kishte si mbeshtetje nje sasi te caktuar floriri. Sot dollari prodhohet si pa limit nga FED RESERVE ne SHBA, cka shakton edhe ate qe quhet proces inflacioni. Sepse FED kur prodhon para, rrit sasine  e tyre ne ekonomi. Por por duke rritur sasine ne menyre artificiale ben qe ti bieri vlera...

Bitcoin eshte ndryshe. Sepse te pakten tani per tani nuk ekziston nje ent qendror, nje banke qendrore shteterore, qe ta rregullojne dhe te ndikojne mbi vleren  e tij.
Do te kete tentativa te burrokrateve federale amerikane per ta futur nen kontrollin e tyre socialist... por te shikojme nese do tia dalin apo jo... Deri tani bitcoin eshte i sigurt, dhe nje alternative qe mund te revolucionarizoj gjithe sistemin ekonomik qe mbahet peng nga socialistet e rinj, te maskuar nen petkun e Demonkratit amerikan. 


Poshte Obama komunistii! :P

----------

Telegrafisti (04-07-2014)

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Temë interesante, por ka pak konfuzion... 

Mund të shikoni këtë video për t'u informuar 

*The Truth about Bitcoin and Alternative Currencies*

----------


## Sirius

Dell tani pranon Bitcoin :buzeqeshje: 

http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/usco...coin-marketing

Bleni Dogecoin kush don me bo lek pas 10 vite. :shkelje syri:

----------


## HFTengineer

Pervec kryptografise nuk ka vlere tjeter nqs e do per ate vashdo.
Nqs e ben per trading/investing te keshilloj te rrish larg se do digjesh, ka volaitility qe duket direkt qe shtyhet nga skemat 'pump and dump'  dhe ka pak kontroll ne rregullimin e influences se  volatility ,  flas nga apsekti i investimit.

----------


## SMA

empty   space

----------


## SMA

empty space

----------


## angmokio

> _Nuk jam ekspert ne fushen e ekonomis por nuk nguroj per te shqyrtuar nje teme qe supozohet  se ne te ardhmen mund shkundi rend sistemin financiar.
> Behet fjale per nje Monedh virtuale e quajtur BITCOIN e prodhuar para disa vjetesh  nga nje grup apo nje person me pseudonimin Satoshi Nakamoto. 
> Kjo monedh nuk ka nje ent te sajen, eshte nje open source ku transacioni i saj kryhet nepermjet sistemin informatik peer2peer. Bitcoin ekziston  permes rrjetit te krijuar nga kompjuter duke perdorur një software të dedikuar.Krijohet nepermejt nje procesi te gjat dhe nderlikuar (mining), me pak fjale si ne nje minier qe kerkohet ar. 
> Ekziston nje kuot maksimale per kete monedh e cila eshte 21 milion monedha dhe kjo do te arrihet deri ne te ardhmen presupozohet ne vitin 2030. Vlera e saj ne ditet tona i ka kaluar mbi 1 miliard dollar. Transacioni ose depozitimi  i saj  eshte i bazur ne kritografi. 
> Bitcoin permbajn adresen e kujt i zoteron dhe nese nje person do ti trasferoj ato nje tjetri zevendeson adresen e tij me personin qe do ti dergoj monedhat dhe konfermon operacionin  me an te nje paswordi te dyte. Ne kohet e fundit websitet qe miratojn pagesat me bitcoin po rriten se tepermi.
> Shume ekonomiste rekomandojne per te qene te  kujdesshem dhe paralajmerojne se kjo mund të jete një flluske spekulative.
> _
> 
> *Cmendim kane antaret e ketij forumi qe kan dijeni per kete monedh.*


Ne kohen kur ti ke hapur kete teme Bitcoin ka qene me 100$, nderkohe qe sot shitet me 12,000$.  Sikur anetaret e forumit ta kishin marre seriozisht postimin tend do ishin bere te gjithe milionere sot  :buzeqeshje:  .

Jam kurioz te dij nese *iktuus* ka investuar ne Bictoin ne ate kohe.

----------


## Neteorm

Një operacion i përbashkët i policisë italiane dhe asaj zvicerane ka sjellë shkatërrimin e një organizate kriminale aktive në trafikun e drogës midis dy vendeve.

Një kamion që vinte nga Spanja u ndalua në kufirin midis Zvicrës e Italisë dhe pas kontrollit në të u zbuluan 400 kilogramë marijuanë e hashash.

Në pranga përfunduan shoferi spanjoll, në zotërim të të cilit u gjetën edhe rreth 100 mijë euro të fshehura në një kuti këpucësh, dhe tre italianë, njëri pronar i një stabilimenti ku droga magazinohej në pritje të shitjes në qytetet italiane e zvicerane.

Të arrestuarit po vinin në funksionim një sistem për të mundësuar pagesën e drogës përmes monedhës virtuale Bitcoin, me qëllim shfrytëzimin e karakteristikave të saj për anonimatin dhe pagjurmueshmërinë.

Në treg, droga e kapur do të kishte vlerë rreth 4 milionë euro. Muajt e fundit, në kuadrin e hetimeve janë arrestuar shtatë persona, midis tyre dy persona shqiptarë dhe një qytetar kosovar, si dhe janë sekuestruar sasi të mëdha droge.

----------


## Blerton Breznic

1234555667788

----------


## Neteorm

*Bitcoin kap shifren e 30K USD*

----------


## gnuion

Nese nuk e kupton kete teknologji, me mire rri sa me larg. Perndryshe ky eksperimenti me crypto ende ska deshtuar. Ndersa fiatin e kemi perjetuar te deshtoj disa her.

----------

